# Game 10: Heat vs. Jazz



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(6-3)

vs.









Utah Jazz
(6-2)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Shandon Anderson 
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

miami 104
utah 99

I really hope we can seal the first victory against the west...


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

I guess Miami has become a bettor's favorite because the line is Miami -7 tonight.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Utah has been playing very well recently so this is a tough call... But if we play competent defense I see no reason why we shouldn't win the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jazz are coming out of loss. 

Is Butler going to guard AK 47? He better not foul him every time AK beats him to the rim.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

The game before that the Bobcats almost beat them, as they had a lead in the final minute and blew it. Utah seems to be struggling on this road trip. The Jazz have better talent from 1-12, but Shaq and Wade could make up for that if they are on tonight. Boozer is playing like an All-Star and he and AK could both be tough to guard. Hopefully Shaq can slow Boozer down and get him in foul trouble as I think he could be too much for Haslem and Allen to handle for the entire game. Should be a good test for the Heat, and a message game for the rest of the good teams that you don't come in to Miami and do what Dallas did anymore!:yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

last year raja bell drew about 20 offensive fouls on the heat, all away from the ball with his acting skills. he's fantastic.

we need a toughguy to knock him out. kiri is impossible to guard, he moves so much he will get his help blocks and putbacks, but we have stop him on the perimeter. so rasual doleac and haslem drink a few red bulls b4 the game.

my line on boozer/haslem who has more rebounds is boozer -3 1/2
any takers?

Miami 108- 
Utah 105


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirilenko is going to kill us. He killed us last year. We have to try and contain Boozer.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

both teams look sloppy at the start


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn.........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

boozer is killing us right now


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> boozer is killing us right now


I wouldn't exactly call 4 points and a board or two "killing us"


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

just as i said, raja bell in for 1 minute already threw himself on the floor and got an offensive foul on wade away from the ball.
im tellin u this guy needs to go to hollywood. great defense so far


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Get Damon Jones off the court for the rest of the half, please. So far, he's having a horrible night. Get E.J. back in there and put Wade back at the point.

I noticed that about DJ. He starts off every game at a below-average rate and heats up in the second half. This has happened like every game this year.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Jazz are over the limit with 5min to play in the qtr!!!

We should be taking it to the rim on every possession!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Borchardt sucks!!!

A 7 footer that can hit from under the rim!!!:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are having problems rebounding again


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> we are having problems rebounding again


Shaq is on the bench...:uhoh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wow another Minnesota performance...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damon and rasual are catching the cant shoot virus from eddie. they will all pick it up. shandon sucks. malik airball. i dont care though as long as we play defense, whch we are doing, its only a matter of time b4 we start knocking down 3's and utah collapses


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why is Anderson taking 3's???:devil:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

raja bell is gonna take out our whole team.. eddie and dwyane are limping


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great...a full quarter of malik allen :uhoh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones is 0-4 from 3pt land!!!

Put Person in the game!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm looking at halftime boxscore on Espn: has Shaq really only played 4 minutes at the half? Foul trouble? Injury?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> I'm looking at halftime boxscore on Espn: has Shaq really only played 4 minutes at the half? Foul trouble? Injury?


its definately wrong...he hasnt played all that much, but way more than 4 minutes


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

god help this team if eddie goes down. if he doesnt come back in, we will give up 60-70 points this half.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is in and we still aint rebounding...its costing us this game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones for 3!!!

Its about f'n time!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

HEY MALIK NICE DEFENSE ON BOOZ


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

We are not going anywhere with Malik Allen playing this much minutes.

I hate Malik Allen. Wtf did he take that shot with 4 seconds left and EJ wide open behind the 3pt line? The man has no brains. He's an idiot and a liability.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> HEY MALIK NICE DEFENSE ON BOOZ


At the amount of minutes he plays, he's one of the worse players I've ever seen.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

mr. wade taking over!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

score update???


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> 
> At the amount of minutes he plays, he's one of the worse players I've ever seen.


haha... he is a scrub but ya gotta love him


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

68-64 miami ball... wade has it, turnover jazz ball charge on jazz, raja bell complaining eddie jones was set! technical on bell


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. missed the technical ft!!!:upset:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THESE REFS ARE TERRIBLE! :upset:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade just got fouled , the basket shoulda counted but it didnt.. BS.. refs are scared of sloan.. eddie missed the FTon the tech, wade missed one of two.. we are shooting 12 of 23 from the line tonite.. awful


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our ft shooting is :upset: 

and it aint only shaq


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Woohoo go Heat! I can't watch the game unfortunately.. I miss posting on game threads


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I have to stop watching Heat games. I cannot watch Heat games with refs making BS calls like this. Wade could've took another damn step on that foul and it would've counted. They rip us off night after night.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i hate raja bell


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> our ft shooting is :upset:
> 
> and it aint only shaq


Wade shouldn't of been taking the SECOND FT in the first place. Outside of rebounding, which is on our part...the refs are costing us this game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> I have to stop watching Heat games. I cannot watch Heat games with refs making BS calls like this. Wade could've took another damn step on that foul and it would've counted. They rip us off night after night.


bell got that tech, sloan was about to get one, the refs are intimidated by him.. they always have been. meanwhile he always has dirty players on his roster


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq has a great look and passes it to

shandon anderson???


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

We're a small forward away from being a contender. 

And hey, what do ya know?? Eddie misses 2 FT's!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. just missed 2 ft's in the clutch!!!

I really hate this guy!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

are u f'n serious

eddie and UD both miss 2


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need points...take shandon out, replace with Rasual


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

anyone see that blond with the cleavage clapping?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how does eddie and haslem both miss 2? they are our best free throw shooters... god dam this team is annoying


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

13-30 from the line for the game....and we are only down by 3......if we lose this game, we know where to look


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq made one...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade missed another ft!!!

Hes been off from the line the last 2 games...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

flop


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

edddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie jonessssssssssssssssss 333333333333333333333333

arroyo that f' flopped!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this excessive flopping is annoying


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok i called it b4 the game, raja bell flopping, he is unreal.. what can u do about that? theyre in the bonus, when will the refs catch on to raja? and arroyo obviously learned alot from him


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Raja is pathetic, wish we can get him lol.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Anderson taking another 3???:upset: 

WTF???


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shandon Anderson costed us a damn possession. It could be tied up right now with our ball. Wtf does Anderson take 3's, someone please tell me?? He's been in like a 289 game slump when it comes to 3's, and he chooses to try and break out of it when we're down 2 with 2:50 left?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Raja is pathetic, wish we can get him lol.


yeah we were talkin about that.. guys like ginobili, that do that crap its so valuable to the team.. raja falls down if u look at him, and they call it every time.i noticed that last year. typical foreign player


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie!!!

now we need a stop


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Eddie in the clutch? WTF?????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

now make the ft's wade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade only hit 1 ft...:uhoh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

haslem gets no respect from the refs.. eddie and shaq need to talk to the refs bout that


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade again!!!

Hes got 31pts!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haslem was damgerously close to a tech right there


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THAT WAS CLEAN! :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!!!

Wade misses FT's and Utah makes them all.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i been smelling OT since the 3rd qtr... this is the most frustrating game so far cause we are all missing so many FT's... meanwhile UTAH doesnt miss from the line.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> WTF!!!!
> 
> Wade misses FT's and Utah makes them all.


Hes been cold from the line the last 2 games...

We would be up 10-15pts right now if we were hitting our ft's...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a continuation and the wade one before wasnt????


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

WTF!! HERE WE GO AGAIN!

HE GOT FOULED WAY BEFORE HE GOT THE SHOT UP!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how was wade's not a continuation, but boozers was?! this sucks.. damon huge 3 erased


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THE REFS GAVE THIS GAME AWAY, THIS IS BULL


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

arroyo another flop... BS.. this is pathetic, i hate these refs. arroyo initiated the contact.. u dont call that in a tied game with 5 seconds left


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Refs are screwing us!!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

If Wade misses one, Im going nuts..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i knew this game would come down to ft's


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

WADE FOR PRESIDENT.. f'ing love him


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> If Wade misses one, Im going nuts..


Thanks, Dwyane.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

PLEASE!!!
PLEASE!!!!

Dont make this Utah!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

NO FOULS! :no:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was close

OT


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

WOW! That was some SCARY sh*t! :yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're going to OT!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

whew close!!!
Thank You!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i was in the bathroom i couldnt watch that.. thank god didnt.. too close for comfort


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

career high for wade tonite??? possible


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones for 3!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Make your FT's [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this Jazz team is really good...they always have an answer


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I have never seen anything like this in my life(FT shooting). :upset:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

There we go Shaq, lets go..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the hook!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

HUGE DEFECTION BY DAMON JONES!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

YES!

GREAT SHOT OKUR! THANK YOU!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

go mehmet!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thanks Okur!!!:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

not this again


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!!!

Oneal has 6 fouls!!

EJ sux once again!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is out:upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is out...:uhoh: 

These refs are something else...:devil:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!

Hes got 35pts!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

NO WAY


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no f'n way


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

How the hell did that layup roll out...God, that pisses me off.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

man i hate double overtime!!

with no Shaq i dunno how we'll survive.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this has been happening since the 80s ... utah will get 50 FT's in a game and sloan will still never shut up


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I cannot believe we blew a 6-point lead to have it all come down to 2 possessions...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

WADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


now defense


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hits!!!

Hes got 37pts again!!!


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I though we would get blown out in the overtime after the call on Kiri to send it to overtime.

I'm surprsied we're hanging in. 

Free Throw tension is killing me


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade's at it again!

But jeez...I hate close games. I'm one of those people who get pissed in close games and say sh*t I don't mean. For example, if Wade misses a game-winner, I'd probably say he sucks out of frustration. :laugh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade- You are the best!!!

please no more overtime and no fouls!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also guard the 3 pt line


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shandon Anderson...its your time!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

all utah can do is hot FT's, they only made 1 or 2 shots in OT and they have 13 points. arroyo dribbles right into damon, and damon gets the foul.. awful


come on heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE DEFENSIVE STOP [email protected]!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wtf


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

F*CK!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

omfg

wade time again


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

ughh!!!!
aweful!!
they blew it!!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> all utah can do is hot FT's, they only made 1 or 2 shots in OT and they have 13 points. arroyo dribbles right into damon, and damon gets the foul.. awful
> 
> 
> come on heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE DEFENSIVE STOP [email protected]!


I know. The refs are slowly developing Arroyo into a star. :no:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

YES! YES! YES! DWYANE WADE!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

WADE HIT!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade

he hit like 3 game winners alone tonight


lol
lol


GO WADE


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

HEY ARROYO GO BLOW YOURSELF

1 WORD: WADE


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade the best player in NBA!!!

YES!!!
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

oh hell yeah! great win!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*DWade is just TOO SWEEEEEET!*

:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

> The refs are slowly developing Arroyo into a star


You forgot the terrible foul call with 1 second left to send it to overtime. Not to mention that Arroyo owned Wade in the Olympics. Call it like it is.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

well we have detroit in 4 games, next friday, hopefully they will all be on suspension still. what a brawl... jermaine oneal jacked that fan in the jaw hard


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> 
> 
> You forgot the terrible foul call with 1 second left to send it to overtime. Not to mention that Arroyo owned Wade in the Olympics. Call it like it is.


wade got hit on his wrist on the follow through. it was clear as day, the replay showed it. thats a foul


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> 
> wade got hit on his wrist on the follow through. it was clear as day, the replay showed it. thats a foul


You don't call such a ticky-tack foul in that situation in the game.

Edit: Btw, who did Wade cross-over that sent him flying face-first to the baseline? Was that Arroyo? Did Wade really cross him over that bad, or did he just flop?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah exactly u dont call a foul like arroyos flops in OT... he was initiating contact and throwing his body all over the place, him and raja are great actors. 
what comes around goes around. too bad it came around for the JAZZ 52 times in one game. 52 free throws ? arroyo and kiri are nasty but come on


----------

